# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Что лучше выбрать GTX460  или GTX465

## NoNGrataZ

Вот решил обновить видеосистему на компе. У меня вопрос что лучше?

----------


## Meiso

Может поздновато, но 260 с 2Гб на борту лучше.

----------


## Polis6

Zotac GTX460 AMP 1024 - у меня такая на 20% быстрее остальных, самая быстрая из 460, имеет заводской разгон.

или Zotac GTX460 на 768 метров и разогнать по частотам, тем более это делается парой кнопок.

----------


## Meiso

> 20% быстрее остальных


Эт в Зотак так сказали? 
Максимум 10%, с большим-большим натягом http://www.3dnews.ru/video/GeForce-G...1GB/index2.htm

----------


## Polis6

> Эт в Зотак так сказали? 
> Максимум 10%, с большим-большим натягом http://www.3dnews.ru/video/GeForce-G...1GB/index2.htm


там у вас референсный Зотак, будьте внимательнее, я писал про Зотак GTX460 AMP!!! 1024!!! на стартовых!!!! частотах 810 / 1620 / 4000, у меня она с ходу завелась на 900.

А вы пишете про ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 1 Гб (675/1350/3600) с частотами на порядок ниже!

675 и 900 чувствуете разницу?

Будьте внимательны, а читатели бдительны!

----------


## tresherx

Бери palit geforce gtx 460 sonic platinum 1gb. Бери именно Platinum с заводским разгоном - делает почти все 465 на раз. Почитай сдеся http://www.3dnews.ru/video/palit-gef...1gb/index2.htm

И ещё - не вкоем случае не бери любой GF 460 с 768мб на борту - это кастрат, в этой реализации на всех картах шина обмена памяти урезана до 192bit против 256bit у 1gb. версии.

----------


## Meiso

*Polis6*, я-то читаю внимательно. Вы тоже прочтите:



> Zotac GTX460 AMP 1024 - у меня такая на 20% быстрее остальных, самая быстрая из 460, имеет заводской разгон.


Где там хоть слово о 900 по чипу? Я лично не вижу. А в дефолтных для AMP! ни о каких 20% даже речи быть не может.
Не переваливайте с больной головы на здоровую!
А читатели, бдите бдительнее.



> 675 и 900 чувствуете разницу?


Чувствую. А вот 800 и 900 уже вряд ли. К тому же 800 берут фактически все карты без поднятия напряжения. Но 900.., там вольтмод и смена СО, т.к. датчик диода GPU в карте не отображает реальной температуры VRM.

----------


## Polis6

ладно пусть будет

просто в обычном 675 а в АМР 810

и Гигабит тоже хорошая карта и СО хорошее и тихое

----------


## Meiso

Это-то понятно. Только зачем переплачивать за то, что можно получить бесплатно?
Ради альтернативной СО если только. Да и то, не всегда это благо.

----------

